# Wood Pellets and NEw England....



## CT Pellet (Jan 11, 2013)

As I look at some of these postings here, I get a bit annoyed at people who use the forum to talk about stuff other than wood pellets or wood pellet appliances. If you want to talk about pets or cars or any other happy horse dung, go to another forum. This site is supposed to be an informative and interactive site for wood pellet users who seek help and if tha…….Ha! Now that I have your attention….The Patriots are going to absolutely destroy the Texans on Sunday. Houston has not seen an offence with this much “fire power” since joining the NFL ten years ago and they will find themselves trailing 35-3 by halftime and never able to regain composure after the first half. This is going to be bloody good! Ye-Haw. And remember, let’s try and stick to wood pellets and wood pellet products!


----------



## whlago (Jan 11, 2013)

I was at arguably one of the best Patriots games ever....the 2002 "snow bowl" game against the Raiders for the AFC Championship on their way to their first superbowl win.  I will, however, be perfectly happy to watch Sunday's game all cozy in front of my Pellet Stove with a nice cold beer and snacks  Your welcome, CTPellet for bringing your off topic thread back to being all about pellets


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 11, 2013)

CT Pellet said:


> As I look at some of these postings here, I get a bit annoyed at people who use the forum to talk about stuff other than wood pellets or wood pellet appliances.


 
Us too.


----------



## Bank (Jan 11, 2013)

Well these topics are related, as I understand Mr. Kraft who owns the Patriots owns a number of paper and wood companies and was rumored to own or control the company that makes the dreaded Inferno wood pellets. So there's you association...Now, let's hope the Patriots perform a lot better than their pellet subsidiary Pat's by 14!


----------



## Delta-T (Jan 11, 2013)

I like wood pellets. They're fun.


----------



## bonesy (Jan 11, 2013)

As a Steelers fan, for this game, Go Texans.
For other games, Go 49'ers.


----------



## briansol (Jan 11, 2013)

I thought this was going to be about NEWP.  :/


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 11, 2013)

I predict this thread will be jacked with dog/cat/pet pictures any minute now!   Might see a few "big blue" fans have their way here too!  

Go Gaints!


----------



## CT Pellet (Jan 11, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Go Gaints!​


No need to tell the Giants to go...They already went....right where they were supposed to go!


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 11, 2013)

CT Pellet said:


> No need to tell the Giants to go...They already went....right where they were supposed to go!


 
Shows you how much I had time for. I didn't get a chance to watch a single game all season. Washington took division? Go figure! I am a cowboys fan and I gave up on them in preseason! 

Guess I'll rout for smokeshows team Go Packers!


----------



## slvrblkk (Jan 11, 2013)

whlago said:


> I was at arguably one of the best Patriots games ever....the 2002 "snow bowl" game against the Raiders for the AFC Championship on their way to their first superbowl win. I will, however, be perfectly happy to watch Sunday's game all cozy in front of my Pellet Stove with a nice cold beer and snacks Your welcome, CTPellet for bringing your off topic thread back to being all about pellets


 
It was more like the "snow JOB"! And yes, I'm still bitter......


----------



## St_Earl (Jan 11, 2013)

the only time i ever root for the pats is when they play the seahawks.
wish they could both lose those though.


----------



## Shaw520 (Jan 11, 2013)

He ate a half a bag of stove chow.


----------



## Bigjim13 (Jan 11, 2013)

I grew up and live in VT. All my life I have had to listen to Red Sox fans whine about "wait til next year" and how much money the Yankees spend each year. That is until they finally won the World Series. Then I had to listen to how great but unlucky they have been all these years, after ONE World Series win in 300 years

And then there are the Patriots. I hate them slightly less than the Red Sox. Notice I said slightly.

All that being said, the OP is wrong about one thing. The texans have seen an offense this good, 4 weeks ago when they last played. And I still take the Pats.

FWIW I bleed 49er red! Go Niners


----------



## CT Pellet (Jan 11, 2013)

Bigjim13 said:


> The texans have seen an offense this good, 4 weeks ago when they last played​


wrong...Gronk was out.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 11, 2013)

Shaw520 said:


> View attachment 89011
> 
> He ate a half a bag of stove chow.


 
Ha what a cutey!  Maybe he thinks he's a pellet pig?  Chunky enough for the part! 



CT Pellet said:


> wrong...Gronk was out.


 
Gronk and Hernadez are local kids! Bristol area me thinkz?


----------



## Delta-T (Jan 11, 2013)

thats just about as cute a dog pics as you'll ever see....minus the jersey of course. Pats by 19 touchdowns in this one. Its gonna be a wompin.


----------



## DRINKSFORALL (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks to Dan Shaugnessy's Globe article which called the Texans "tomato cans" they will be all fired up!! Pats by 24 (instead of 28).


----------



## boo boo (Jan 11, 2013)

I am a Redskins fan and this was my first Email on Monday morning Nice friends I have


----------



## CT Pellet (Jan 11, 2013)

boo boo said:


> I am a Redskins fan and this was my first Email on Monday morning Nice friends I have


 Two years from now, you'll be the one laughing!........Griffin is the new Vick!


----------



## boo boo (Jan 11, 2013)

I do hope so is been so long for us
I remember going into see the Skins play the Pats in the early 90s and there were more skins fans than Patriots fans left after half time Not like that today


----------



## Bigjim13 (Jan 11, 2013)

CT Pellet said:


> wrong...Gronk was out.


Forgot about that!  I bet the Pats hang 50+ on the Texans.  Of course next week they play a real defense!


----------



## Bigjim13 (Jan 11, 2013)

CT Pellet said:


> Two years from now, you'll be the one laughing!........Griffin is the new Vick!


Are you talking about Michael Vick? The  running QB that can't really throw that we'll and can't stay healthy? 

I would agree but Griffin can throw.


----------



## CT Pellet (Jan 11, 2013)

CT Pellet said:


> No need to tell the Giants to go...They already went....right where they were supposed to go!


I have to take this back. Two weeks ago, the Giants invited Newtown, CT students and families to their last home game and had a ceremony for them all right on the field. Victor Cruz also visited the home and family of Jack Pinto, one of the six year old victims. Go Giants!


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 11, 2013)

And off to the Inglenook we go.


----------



## corkman (Jan 11, 2013)

Bigjim13 said:


> Of course next week they play a real defense!


WOW.so you think Baltimore will take Denver down.i think your flying solo on that one.


----------



## deercamp (Jan 11, 2013)

i will be there sunday, can't wait.  i think peyton might need some pellets to keep him warm this saturday.  the temp is going to be in the teens
and peyton doesn't play to well in those conditions.  go ravens so i can go to the afc championship next week.  pats 34-17


----------



## CT Pellet (Jan 11, 2013)

corkman said:


> WOW.so you think Baltimore will take Denver down.i think your flying solo on that one.


If football is scripted, then the script will give Ray Lewis one more ring. On the other hand, if there is no script, and football is actually "reality TV" like they say it is, then Ray Lewis will be golfing next week. we shall see!


----------



## CT Pellet (Jan 11, 2013)

deercamp said:


> i will be there sunday, can't wait. i think peyton might need some pellets to keep him warm this saturday. the temp is going to be in the teens
> and peyton doesn't play to well in those conditions. go ravens so i can go to the afc championship next week. pats 34-17


This reply is enough to get us put back in the Pellet Mill...right where this thread belongs!


----------



## Shaw520 (Jan 11, 2013)

corkman said:


> WOW.so you think Baltimore will take Denver down.i think your flying solo on that one.


Bronco's in the SB,... my money's already on it.


----------



## Bigjim13 (Jan 11, 2013)

corkman said:


> WOW.so you think Baltimore will take Denver down.i think your flying solo on that one.


At this point I would take either Denver's or Baltimore's D over the Texans, so either way next week the Pats okay a real defense.


----------



## jharkin (Jan 12, 2013)

Hold on a second.... we let pellet people on here?


----------

